# Yes I know its an auto, but...



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey, I have a 2003 SE-R auto, and I love it. I got it because I wanted an everyday driver that I can have some fun with, and after hearing the horror stories with the manuals on these things I opted for the automatic. As I am not that experienced with driving stick, I didn't think getting this car in manual would be the best choice.

However, I'm finding that I've developed an itch of wanting to upgrade the performance a bit.

I was thinking about doing a few modifications- starting with the transmission. Level 10 transmisssions promises a one second gain in my quarter mile after they enhance my torque converter and valve body; both of which I ship to them and they'll ship it back with the upgrades within 24 hours.

They said that it would be much faster, shift better, and have much greater durability. Like I said, they virtually guarantee a one second difference in the quarter mile which I understand is a pretty big deal. The upgrades are designed to make the transmission more than tough enough to handle nitrous, turbo (even though this car doesnt take turbo very well) etc. They have also promised that it will still shift smooth enough to be a great daily driver.

Here's the prices: torque converter upgrade- $598
Valve body upgrade- $698
A total of $1,300, not including shipping the parts to thier facility.

What do you guys think? Is it worth it?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Best bang for the buck IMO, it will make your car faster than any other $1300 mod will (except for n2o)


----------



## serjunky (Oct 21, 2002)

MCW75 or something like that on B15 has an FIR Turbo kit making 275hp. He had a stock auto and *had* to upgrade because the tranny was slipping so much. He said that the valve body made a huge difference in the way his car shifted. The went through Level 10 by the way and did the VB & TC. I would really like to get this done down the road. He said he only drops 500rmps between shifts, I lose 1,500rmps now.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Garrett, unless you plan on getting some real performance mods done in the near future, why spend the money on those mods?? I mean, the only people I know that running the Level 10 tranny modifications are people with forced induction. In that case, I would definitely spend the money to get that done.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Another thing you might want to consider now is to install an external trans cooler. It will also benefit when you do get the level10 mods in the future.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Mr SEntra said:


> Garrett, unless you plan on getting some real performance mods done in the near future, why spend the money on those mods?? I mean, the only people I know that running the Level 10 tranny modifications are people with forced induction. In that case, I would definitely spend the money to get that done.



The thing is, what else can he possibly get for $1300 that will improve his performance AND reliability so much? i/h/e is the only setup that comes close, but I doubt even that will give him as much of a gain on an auto SE-R as this will.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

Well, the only thing I'm worried about is if the overal driveability will be lowered. My friend was telling me that if they changed the "stall" speed of the torque converter, my shifts will only feel good when I'm hauling ass. Not sure if its true or not. Unfortunately, I don't know enough about how the whole thing works. 

Serjunky, do you know if your friend's car driveabilty was seriously altered, or could he stilluse the car as a comfortable daily driver?


----------



## serjunky (Oct 21, 2002)

verno-dub said:


> Another thing you might want to consider now is to install an external trans cooler. It will also benefit when you do get the level10 mods in the future.


I've read that a tranny cooler on a stock car is a bad idea especially in a colder climate. You can over cool your fluid.


----------



## serjunky (Oct 21, 2002)

GarrettSER said:


> Serjunky, do you know if your friend's car driveabilty was seriously altered, or could he stilluse the car as a comfortable daily driver?


This is one of the threads about the car: http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=82546&page=1&highlight=automatic

It is his daily driver from what I recall.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

a tranny cooler is a good idea for any car modded or stock. even in cold climates.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> The thing is, what else can he possibly get for $1300 that will improve his performance AND reliability so much? i/h/e is the only setup that comes close, but I doubt even that will give him as much of a gain on an auto SE-R as this will.


You are very right in saying that and I definitely agree.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

serjunky said:


> This is one of the threads about the car: http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=82546&page=1&highlight=automatic
> 
> It is his daily driver from what I recall.


My god, that is so %^$&*#&$ tight. I'm going to have to email him and ask him exactly how it is to drive something like that every day. In there somewhere was a mention about his stall speed, but I'm curious as how big of a difference that makes on a daily driver. 

I heard that on a performance transmission, the stall ends up making the car not wanting to go anywhere unless you apply alot of gas. Don't know if that's true, it probably isn't. Another part I missed, (it was a lot of posts-don't know if he mentioned it or not) what was his secret to turboing the QR? All I ever hear in these forums is how it can't be done and this guy did it. What did he do to prevent the engine from blowing up?


----------



## serjunky (Oct 21, 2002)

Think is he was pretty conservative with the stall-speed if I recall. The turbo was done by Trav @ Forced Induction Racing www.fi-r.com. Trav makes great turbo kits and for a decent price will actually fly to you and do the install himself. In the past he has had trouble getting his kits out in a timely fashion but, I beleive he is improving.

This may be interesting to you: http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84714&highlight=options


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

How about just upgrading to CAI, new headers, and a cat-back exhaust? I did that to my '01 Sentra SE (auto) and it makes a big difference.

toMmy fiZo


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

tommyfizo said:


> How about just upgrading to CAI, new headers, and a cat-back exhaust? I did that to my '01 Sentra SE (auto) and it makes a big difference.
> 
> toMmy fiZo


Yeah, I have a cold air intake, and I am considering the headers. Only problem is that I can't seem to find a straight answer in regards to the header's legality in Southern California. I'm confused on the matter, and I heard somewhere that if you turbo a car, it will pass smog, while headers won't pass inspection. If anyone from southern california can give me the heads up on what really is the law around here and what you can and cannot do, I'd appreciate it. Everybody I've spoken to thus far only have theories...


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Don't even bother messing with your car in Cali man. The laws are pretty damn strict. Turbo's don't necessarily run bad during the test, but it's certainly all the visual and CARB stuff you'll have to worry about. Plus, if you run a header, all you have to do is remove it for the test and put it back on afterwards. Either way, you'd probably still pass the sniffer with the header installed, just doesn't have a CARB EO#. BTW, I'm still waiting for stuff and money from FIR, and I bought my kit in February 2003.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ugh, install and remove a header every year? That would be hell...


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> ugh, install and remove a header every year? That would be hell...


Especailly since my mechanical skills are a joke. Well damn. So turbos won't pass inspection in cali? That ticks me off, there has to be a way around it. I see civics around here all the time with turbos. How the hell do they get away with it?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> ugh, install and remove a header every year? That would be hell...


Yeah, but it really isn't that hard, especially if you've done them before many many times.  And it wouldn't be every year, it would be every two years.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

really?

damn, in texas it's every year


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Is it? That really does suck then. California is good for 2 years, which still bites the big one.


----------



## serjunky (Oct 21, 2002)

Here in Motown we don't have to deal with any of that crap!!!!


----------

